# Used 4x4 atv.....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

looking for a 4x4 atv for lease, always had Honda before but its been awhile. Whats the best brand out there now? Honda, yamaha, etc?????? Looking for 500class, Independant rear suspension almost a must......what to look for? etc?????


Thanks..


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Honda hands down #1 for reliability.


----------

